# Re: Phantom Lt.



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 23:53:35 -0500*
Let me help you with this a bit David..even if I‘m an identifiable
semi-literate ex-NCO...
"Wake Burgess with our knocking?...I wish we could"... from MacBeth
And so for now, "I‘ll sit in the midst"...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "dave newcombe" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 11:41 PM
Subject: Phantom Lt.
> Rascal, Rascal, wherefore art thou Rascal.
>
> Alas, poor rascal, I knew him well...
>
> My entire repetoire of shakespear in one sitting
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 23:16:41 -0600*
It‘s not the late bard William but may I suggest:
"A man has to know his limitations", Clint Eastwood aka Dirty Harry. Sorry
the name of the movie eludes me. I may have to stage a Dirty Harry marathon
to requalify.
> Let me help you with this a bit David..even if I‘m an identifiable
> semi-literate ex-NCO...
>
> "Wake Burgess with our knocking?...I wish we could"... from MacBeth
>
> And so for now, "I‘ll sit in the midst"...
>
> John
>
> > Rascal, Rascal, wherefore art thou Rascal.
> >
> > Alas, poor rascal, I knew him well...
> >
> > My entire repetoire of shakespear in one sitting
> >
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 00:23:23 -0500*
Go ahead Bruce..."Make my day...ya punk!"
LOL
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Bruce Williams" 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 12:16 AM
Subject: Re: Phantom Lt.
> It‘s not the late bard William but may I suggest:
>
> "A man has to know his limitations", Clint Eastwood aka Dirty Harry. Sorry
> the name of the movie eludes me. I may have to stage a Dirty Harry
marathon
> to requalify.
>
>
> > Let me help you with this a bit David..even if I‘m an identifiable
> > semi-literate ex-NCO...
> >
> > "Wake Burgess with our knocking?...I wish we could"... from MacBeth
> >
> > And so for now, "I‘ll sit in the midst"...
> >
> > John
>
> >
> > > Rascal, Rascal, wherefore art thou Rascal.
> > >
> > > Alas, poor rascal, I knew him well...
> > >
> > > My entire repetoire of shakespear in one sitting
> > >
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 23:28:19 -0600*
Do you feel lucky John? Was that 5 shots or 6? To be honest, in all the
excitement I lost count. well do you?
> Go ahead Bruce..."Make my day...ya punk!"
>
> LOL
>
> John
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Bruce Williams" 
> To: 
> Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 12:16 AM
> Subject: Re: Phantom Lt.
>
>
> > It‘s not the late bard William but may I suggest:
> >
> > "A man has to know his limitations", Clint Eastwood aka Dirty Harry.
Sorry
> > the name of the movie eludes me. I may have to stage a Dirty Harry
> marathon
> > to requalify.
> >
> >
> > > Let me help you with this a bit David..even if I‘m an identifiable
> > > semi-literate ex-NCO...
> > >
> > > "Wake Burgess with our knocking?...I wish we could"... from MacBeth
> > >
> > > And so for now, "I‘ll sit in the midst"...
> > >
> > > John
> >
> > >
> > > > Rascal, Rascal, wherefore art thou Rascal.
> > > >
> > > > Alas, poor rascal, I knew him well...
> > > >
> > > > My entire repetoire of shakespear in one sitting
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 23:07:19 -0700*
You know...  I never did find our fearless friend Sgt Rascal in Ft Lewis
last spring. And it‘s not like I was difficult to find or anything... I
kind stick out like a sore thumb... bright yellow gortex jacket and a
big honkin‘ Betacam on my shoulders...  gee, I wonder where he went?
Francois
dave newcombe wrote:
> Rascal, Rascal, wherefore art thou Rascal.
>
> Alas, poor rascal, I knew him well...
>
> My entire repetoire of shakespear in one sitting
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 06:46:33 -0000*
Dunno, but I just did an on-line "White Pages" search for Burgess Marskell 
in the T.O. area and came up empty-handed. Go figure...
- Joan
PS - I‘m not an admin type, John, but shameless in my tactics nevertheless.
PS2 - Since my Hotmail account almost overfloweth probably my own fault - 
too many posts lately. sorry gang., I‘m going off-line for a few days until 
I can get it cleaned up. Will send an "official request" to Mike Bobbit, but 
for now, ciao troops!
----Original Message Follows----
From: "F. A." 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Phantom Lt.
Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2001 23:07:19 -0700
You know...  I never did find our fearless friend Sgt Rascal in Ft Lewis
last spring. And it‘s not like I was difficult to find or anything... I
kind stick out like a sore thumb... bright yellow gortex jacket and a
big honkin‘ Betacam on my shoulders...  gee, I wonder where he went?
Francois
dave newcombe wrote:
 > Rascal, Rascal, wherefore art thou Rascal.
 >
 > Alas, poor rascal, I knew him well...
 >
 > My entire repetoire of shakespear in one sitting
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 01:56:00 -0500*
Joan, just take his IP and do a whois on him
it will asnwer one of your question
"Joan O. Arc" wrote:
> Dunno, but I just did an on-line "White Pages" search for Burgess Marskell
> in the T.O. area and came up empty-handed. Go figure...
>
> - Joan
>
> PS - I‘m not an admin type, John, but shameless in my tactics nevertheless.
>
> PS2 - Since my Hotmail account almost overfloweth probably my own fault -
> too many posts lately. sorry gang., I‘m going off-line for a few days until
> I can get it cleaned up. Will send an "official request" to Mike Bobbit, but
> for now, ciao troops!
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: "F. A." 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> Subject: Re: Phantom Lt.
> Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2001 23:07:19 -0700
>
> You know...  I never did find our fearless friend Sgt Rascal in Ft Lewis
> last spring. And it‘s not like I was difficult to find or anything... I
> kind stick out like a sore thumb... bright yellow gortex jacket and a
> big honkin‘ Betacam on my shoulders...  gee, I wonder where he went?
>
> Francois
>
> dave newcombe wrote:
>
>  > Rascal, Rascal, wherefore art thou Rascal.
>  >
>  > Alas, poor rascal, I knew him well...
>  >
>  > My entire repetoire of shakespear in one sitting
>  >
>  > --------------------------------------------------------
>  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>  > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>  > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>  > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 00:18:59 -0700*
Or how about "what we have here is a failure to Communicate" from Cool Hand
Luke Paul Neuman, although he didn‘t first utter that classic line. Oh,
sorry. Hollywood does have it‘s occasional good moments.
----- Original Message -----
From: Bruce Williams 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 10:16 PM
Subject: Re: Phantom Lt.
> It‘s not the late bard William but may I suggest:
>
> "A man has to know his limitations", Clint Eastwood aka Dirty Harry. Sorry
> the name of the movie eludes me. I may have to stage a Dirty Harry
marathon
> to requalify.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 11:35:10 EST*
Francois, if you will give me a heads up the next time you are at Fort Lewis, I‘ll buy the beer. That goes as well for any others on the List who find themselves training at FLW! 
Dave Hall 
In a message dated Tue, 20 Feb 2001  1:10:18 AM Eastern Standard Time, "F. A."  writes:
 Rascal, Rascal, wherefore art thou Rascal.
>
> Alas, poor rascal, I knew him well...
>
> My entire repetoire of shakespear in one sitting
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
 >>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 10:26:10 -0700*
Dave,
        Thanks! I‘d be up for one. A helluva base you folks have there, more kit... no wait... more clag than I‘ve ever seen!
Francois
DHall058@aol.com wrote:
> Francois, if you will give me a heads up the next time you are at Fort Lewis, I‘ll buy the beer. That goes as well for any others on the List who find themselves training at FLW!
> Dave Hall
> In a message dated Tue, 20 Feb 2001  1:10:18 AM Eastern Standard Time, "F. A."  writes:
>
>  last spring. And it‘s not like I was difficult to find or anything... I
> kind stick out like a sore thumb... bright yellow gortex jacket and a
> big honkin‘ Betacam on my shoulders...  gee, I wonder where he went?
>
> Francois
>
> dave newcombe wrote:
>
> > Rascal, Rascal, wherefore art thou Rascal.
> >
> > Alas, poor rascal, I knew him well...
> >
> > My entire repetoire of shakespear in one sitting
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>  >>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 21:21:50 *
I am unlisted under Burgess. Try Looking up a Colonel Matt Cooper or 
Lieutenant Colonel Brent Morris through DND.
>From: "Joan O. Arc" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Phantom Lt.
>Date: Tue, 20 Feb 2001 06:46:33 -0000
>
>Dunno, but I just did an on-line "White Pages" search for Burgess Marskell
>in the T.O. area and came up empty-handed. Go figure...
>
>- Joan
>
>PS - I‘m not an admin type, John, but shameless in my tactics nevertheless.
>
>PS2 - Since my Hotmail account almost overfloweth probably my own fault 
>-
>too many posts lately. sorry gang., I‘m going off-line for a few days 
>until
>I can get it cleaned up. Will send an "official request" to Mike Bobbit, 
>but
>for now, ciao troops!
>
>
>----Original Message Follows----
>From: "F. A." 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Phantom Lt.
>Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2001 23:07:19 -0700
>
>You know...  I never did find our fearless friend Sgt Rascal in Ft Lewis
>last spring. And it‘s not like I was difficult to find or anything... I
>kind stick out like a sore thumb... bright yellow gortex jacket and a
>big honkin‘ Betacam on my shoulders...  gee, I wonder where he went?
>
>Francois
>
>
>
>dave newcombe wrote:
>
> > Rascal, Rascal, wherefore art thou Rascal.
> >
> > Alas, poor rascal, I knew him well...
> >
> > My entire repetoire of shakespear in one sitting
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 16:26:20 -0700*
Son, don‘t worry about.  We just plain don‘t believe you.
----- Original Message -----
From: burgess marskell 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 9:21 PM
Subject: Re: Phantom Lt.
> I am unlisted under Burgess. Try Looking up a Colonel Matt Cooper or
> Lieutenant Colonel Brent Morris through DND.
>
>
>
>
> >From: "Joan O. Arc" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: Phantom Lt.
> >Date: Tue, 20 Feb 2001 06:46:33 -0000
> >
> >Dunno, but I just did an on-line "White Pages" search for Burgess
Marskell
> >in the T.O. area and came up empty-handed. Go figure...
> >
> >- Joan
> >
> >PS - I‘m not an admin type, John, but shameless in my tactics
nevertheless.
> >
> >PS2 - Since my Hotmail account almost overfloweth probably my own
fault
> >-
> >too many posts lately. sorry gang., I‘m going off-line for a few days
> >until
> >I can get it cleaned up. Will send an "official request" to Mike Bobbit,
> >but
> >for now, ciao troops!
> >
> >
> >----Original Message Follows----
> >From: "F. A." 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: Phantom Lt.
> >Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2001 23:07:19 -0700
> >
> >You know...  I never did find our fearless friend Sgt Rascal in Ft Lewis
> >last spring. And it‘s not like I was difficult to find or anything... I
> >kind stick out like a sore thumb... bright yellow gortex jacket and a
> >big honkin‘ Betacam on my shoulders...  gee, I wonder where he went?
> >
> >Francois
> >
> >
> >
> >dave newcombe wrote:
> >
> > > Rascal, Rascal, wherefore art thou Rascal.
> > >
> > > Alas, poor rascal, I knew him well...
> > >
> > > My entire repetoire of shakespear in one sitting
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
> >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 20:14:35 EST*
What are the chances that this guy is so confused that he is really trying to be on the AF list? Seems like most of the rest of his stories would fit there.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

